# Blue Screen Stop error on startup



## Nimandir (Dec 2, 2006)

I can't get my computer to start normally. So far, I've only been able to get into safe mode. When I try starting normally, I get this message:



> STOP: 0x000000CE (0xf58b02e0, 0x0000000, 0xf58b02e0, 0x0000000)
> DRIVER_UNLOADED_WITHOUT_CANCELLING_PENDING_OPERATIONS
> This driver may be at fault: cdr4_2k.sys
> 
> ...


----------



## Nimandir (Dec 2, 2006)

Okay, I fixed it. It was Divx that caused the error. I thought I had removed Divx, but I didn't completely remove it. I used the Add/Remove programs to remove the Divx player and it's other features. What I really needed to do was go to Start<Programs<Divx<Uninstall Divx Bundle to get rid of it entirely. Once I did that, everything started working again.

I thought it was divx from the beginning and removed it, but I didn't remove it all. That's why I've been having such a hard time. Lol, it seems like it's always the little things that cause big problems.


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

lol thanks for posting that, i just installed divx last night and went to reboot today and didnt work, rebooting now that divx is gone to see if it helps.


----------



## apodio (Dec 13, 2006)

*Blue screen stop error*

I tried what you suggested but it did not work. any other suggestions?


----------



## coder2help (Aug 16, 2007)

Cleaning out a system and uninstalled a bunch of programs and thought everything was going as planned until I rebooted and received the BSOD with:
STOP: 0x00000CE 
Address EB0802E0 base at EB0802E0 Date Stamp 00000000-Cd4_2K.sys
something about a driver might be a problem, etc. 

I do not have DIVX on my system but I did remove some DVD type software like CloneDVD, DVD Rescue, etc. and so I was wondering if someone had any other ideas. Is it that I need to put a file back on the system or do I need to take a file out of the system? Any suggestions would be greatly appreicated.


----------



## coder2help (Aug 16, 2007)

Here is some information that I found out about the drive in question: I am still looking for my solution but here some information in case other people ever have the same problem that I am having.

Cdr4_2K.sys file information
The process CDR4_2k CDR Helper belongs to the software Adaptec's CD-R Helper Drivers or Roxio's CD-R Helper Drivers or DirectCD by Adaptec (www.adaptec.com) or Roxio (www.roxio.com).

Description: Cdr4_2K.sys is located in the folder C:\Windows\System32\drivers. Known file sizes on Windows XP are 52720 bytes (33% of all occurrence), 53072 bytes, 52464 bytes.
The driver can be started or stopped from Services in the Control Panel or by other programs. The program has no visible window. The service has no detailed description. The file is not a Windows core file. Cdr4_2K.sys seems to be a compressed file. Therefore the technical security rating is 30% dangerous, however also read the users reviews.


Important: Some malware camouflage themselves as Cdr4_2K.sys, particularly if they are located in c:\windows or c:\windows\system32 folder. Thus check the Cdr4_2K.sys process on your pc whether it is pest.


----------



## coder2help (Aug 16, 2007)

In researching further, I have found out that MS also distributes this Cdr4_2K.sys to third party software vendors and it is installed with the Media Player version9. It has been related to not only Roxio CD Creator but also DVDxCopy, which happens to be one of the DVD software packages that I uninstalled. I found this as a possible solution and I am going to try it and will post my results when I am done.

Enter Windows in safe mode and enter the registry editor, find these two keys: 

(you may want to backup the registry in case this solution doesnt work so you can get back to 

the beggining) 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Cont rolSet1\Control\Class\{4D36E96 

5-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Cont rolSet2\Control\Class\{4D36E96 

5-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} 


On both places delete these keys and ONLY these keys: 

UpperFilter 
LowerFilter 

Now, delete the drivers: 

Cdr4_2K.sys 
Cdralw2k.sys 

Windows should load and will re-install those drivers so your CD/DVD will work.


----------



## joshvogelgesang (Dec 19, 2007)

I think the solution you presented is a great one, but in the situation I'm dealing with, I've just done a repair install, and everytime the OS loads, it only takes me back to the setup wizard. I'm going to assume that that I may be able to just delete the files by another means, but am I going to run into any unintended consequences for that?

- Josh


----------



## naglma (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you much. I about had a heart attack when I saw that blue screen. I was a little reluctant at first, but implemented this fix and it worked.

coder2help, your deep:grin:



coder2help said:


> In researching further, I have found out that MS also distributes this Cdr4_2K.sys to third party software vendors and it is installed with the Media Player version9. It has been related to not only Roxio CD Creator but also DVDxCopy, which happens to be one of the DVD software packages that I uninstalled. I found this as a possible solution and I am going to try it and will post my results when I am done.
> 
> Enter Windows in safe mode and enter the registry editor, find these two keys:
> 
> ...


----------

